# Penderyn Rectory, South Wales



## kellisurbex (Mar 2, 2012)

This is the former residence of the Rectory of Penderyn church. Built c.1843. Typical simple Victorian Manor, two floors and a cellar. Residents include Rev Charles Mayberry in 1861 and Rev Llewelyn Jenkins in 1891, where he resided with his wife, 3 children, servant and a young pageboy. There existed an L-shaped coach-house at the front, built c.1800, listed building, burnt down in 2000. The last vicar seems to have been an Elwyn Thomas who passed on in around 1990. 





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]

Thanks for looking


----------



## smiler (Mar 2, 2012)

Well Done You, I loved it, The missing floorboards, have the copper fairies been in?, Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2012)

Great report and photos,looks like its not been trashed?


----------



## kellisurbex (Mar 3, 2012)

thanks  it's still in pretty good nick, few spots of vandalism but nothing major. it's not a very public place so that's almost definately helped


----------



## maximus (Mar 3, 2012)

Thats one spooky looking house....especially the meat hooks :s

cheers for posting


----------



## bonniemcprice (Mar 3, 2012)

I love this! Thanks


----------



## corn_flake88 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank You for this!
Looks like it used to be a lovely place to live


----------

